# Sailfish and some beast red snapper



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

well team reel wet decided to hit some bottom spots off destin on this super full moon. well we didnt launch till about 3am or so and it was calm and the sky was lit up! got to the first spot and josh pulls up this beast red snapper. not much going on after that till the sun started to rise. We heard a loud splash and everyone looked over there then we saw a sailfish jump and we all freak out and started going over towards it. we keep seeing it and casting at it while still trolling, all of a sudden nick's reel started peeling drag! then this awesome sailfish started jumping! thanks to our hobie kayaks we were able keep up with him while i was able to get it all on video. while the hour fight was going on we kept seeing lots of action and mahi jumping but we wanted to make sure nick had our support and we get this on video. fish was released heathly. i landed a small king after this and a couple more snapper were caught by us and we also got some small ajs. great day on the water!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice! Can't wait till next week when I can actually fish!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

That snap is a Beast!! And the angler looks exactly like I imagine I would look at 3AM....very sleepy. LOL


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

great day. Check out the last pic, doubled up on the ERS lol


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Doesn't get better than that! Great video. Congrats on the sail. Catch of a lifetime


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

man this is awesome. i need to get into off shore fishing on my yak.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Great video. Nice fish


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Great job on the catch and the vid.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

COngrats!! Great catch!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice guys congrats on a once in a lifetime fish


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome fish. Congrats.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

That is a great video of fighting that fish.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great video and some awesome fish congrats on the sail


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy Cow!!! That's AWESOME!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow that's great. I caught a trout today. Lol


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

That was Sick! Congrats on the great catch of the fish and the vidieo.


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome!!! That had to be a thrill!!!

An EPIC hour for sure.


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like another good day for you guys.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow unbelivable Man!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

That's awsome, maybe one day.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sick video. Awesome catch.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Great video!!! What is the best kayak on the market today to fish the Gulf with?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hobie kayaks!!


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> hobie kayaks!!


 Pro Angler???


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Far friggin out!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

it just depends what your looking for in a kayak. demo them all. they are all sea worthy.


----------



## TronGod (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh man, wet dream! Nice job and as always nice vid. I'm gonna try my luck thursday.


----------

